# Using lemonbar with xft support



## anon101 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey guys, I know there is already a FreeBSD port for Lemonbar, however it does not support xft fonts.
I'd like to get support (most likely through the githubfork here: https://github.com/drscream/lemonbar-xft).
However, I keep getting errors like the one down the bottom when trying to compile.

`lemonbar.c:14:10: fatal error: 'xcb/xcb.h' file not found
#include <xcb/xcb.h>`

Has anyone else already done this?
This is quite a popular utility from what I've seen so far, so am I overlooking something here?
Thanks for any help!


----------

